# Internet banner ad investments



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

Hi guys,

First time post so be gentle lol. Signed up to this just to gauge opinion. Ive invested a sum of money in a site that sells ad banners on the web for you. They double your investment as a complimentary scheme and then after that your profits depend on sales. Sales can be generated by referals (which i know sounds fishy) or by reinvesting your profits back in to buy more ad banners. Firstly id like to hear from anyone that has/had experience in this kind of scheme and secondly gauge opinion to see if it is sustainable. Thanks for reading,

B


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2011)

Just to be clear - you are already "invested" in this but are only now researching its viability?


----------



## Hans (23 Sep 2011)

Why does Pyramid selling come into my mind.  Sounds so like other schemes that work like that but just with another another Name.  I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

no ive done some research and basically had a sum of money i could risk without having any catastrophic consequences and just decided to go for it. I was pointed in this sites direction afterwards and just wanted to hear some some views from people who may have done something similar or know about the subject.


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

yes hans i thought of that straight away and if you want to go down that route of "referals" etc it could turn out just like that but im looking at reinvesting any profit and hoping to buy more ads to sell and to keep the cycle going that way. Thats why im asking here if its sustainable doing it my way...


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2011)

Does a _Google _search for the business name and the word "scam" throw up any interesting links/info?


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

nope nothing at all clubman, in fact the opposite,checked some forums etc and all checks out,thats why i just said id give it a go and see if there are returns


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

i dont mind giving something a go as im a bit of a gambler anyway but i just wanted to know if anyone here has experience in this kind of investment


----------



## vandriver (23 Sep 2011)

Amazingly,there is a website with almost the exact same name as the OP.It screams pyramid scheme! Brings me back to the water filter days!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2011)

vandriver said:


> Amazingly,there is a website with almost the exact same name as the OP.It screams pyramid scheme! Brings me back to the water filter days!


Yeah - and a search for that slightly different name and the word "scam" does throw up quite a few links.


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

lol yes it is the same name, and your point being??? im asking has anyone experience  in this type of thing and is it sustainable, your post, vandriver, insinuates something else maybe?? lol clubman any links would be helpful,thanks ;-)


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

when i mean sustainable i mean sustainable as putting any profits from my own initial investment back in or is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## Hans (23 Sep 2011)

I think you will find if it is a scam you wont find any other business exactly the same but different variations of it. I know someone who has been hit a few times by schemes like this all with different names and different forms of getting money from you - not only the water filters but cleaning products - money saving schemes, all depending on people putting money in and using that money to pay the first people that pay in, it makes it very attractive when they get first pay out that they feel compelled to reinvest but unfortunately at some stage the money runs out and that is when people get hurt. I usually go with my gut when I invest and if it seems too good to be true etc.


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

ya i get that hans and its what i thought to myself right away but i said id give it a go ON MY OWN and see where it takes me,once im not hurting anyone else then im fine with that,as i said,had some spare cash and thought why not,thanks for the replies


----------



## jhegarty (23 Sep 2011)

Has all the hallmarks of a pyramid scheme to me.

Why do get the feeling all the banners are advertising the scheme and not actual product.


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

the banners are your own product or products that bought ad space from you


----------



## vandriver (23 Sep 2011)

And your own product is a banner brokerage?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2011)

bannerbroker said:


> lol yes it is the same name, and your point being???


Possible shill alert?


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

no vandriver its not, i have no product as such, thats why im going to a broker who buys ad space for me, sells it at a profit and im hoping to reinvest anything i potentially make to buy more ad space to sell on again, if i had a product or a business i could use this ad space for my own use, again using the broker just to buy but not sell


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

no clubman its not honestly, i literally just joined today and had it open and used the name,no devious intentions intended lol


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2011)

Maybe you could give a quick summary of the "business model" here so people could comment? Almost certainly this is a pyramid scheme and as such a few early adopters may make some money but ultimately it is doomed to failure and most people will lose out.


----------



## jhegarty (23 Sep 2011)

bannerbroker said:


> no vandriver its not, i have no product as such, thats why im going to a broker who buys ad space for me, sells it at a profit and im hoping to reinvest anything i potentially make to buy more ad space to sell on again, if i had a product or a business i could use this ad space for my own use, again using the broker just to buy but not sell



So you have website you are selling banner space on ?


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

jhegarty said:


> So you have website you are selling banner space on ?



No j but I think it works like this... You invest money,there are different packages where you are buying impressions.impressions are when you go to a site and an ad appears,that's one impression, each package includes thousands of impressions, if you have a business you can buy impressions and place your ad on these impressions and they are sent virally to sites,if you have no business like me, you buy a package of impressions which are then sold, the broker does the buying and selling for you,you get a complimentary double up after a period which you can see haPpening on ur own individual account online,you earn commission for all the impressions you sell,after the comp double up you are asked for referals which I like most people would see as a pyramid which it is BUT you can also use the profit you make initially and buy more impressions which again sell for profit and so on....that's the business model I am asking you guys about,is this sustainable in your opinion,all replies appreciated


----------



## jhegarty (23 Sep 2011)

bannerbroker said:


> No j but I think it works like this...




So you pay money to get banner space 
A broker sells that space for you
You get a profit from this ?


----------



## Hans (23 Sep 2011)

bannerbroker said:


> ya i get that hans and its what i thought to myself right away but i said id give it a go ON MY OWN and see where it takes me,once im not hurting anyone else then im fine with that,as i said,had some spare cash and thought why not,thanks for the replies



Unfortunately if it is what I suspect and it's a pyramid scheme you are hurting someone because it's not sustainable and in the end someone is going to be hurt when they lose the money they have put in because in my opinion this is not sustainable. 

'They double your investment as a complimentary scheme' What investment double your investment as soon as you put them in if that is the case I think we would be all in!!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2011)

bannerbroker said:


> No j but I think it works like this... You invest money,there are different packages where you are buying impressions.impressions are when you go to a site and an ad appears,that's one impression, each package includes thousands of impressions, if you have a business you can buy impressions and place your ad on these impressions and they are sent virally to sites,if you have no business like me, you buy a package of impressions which are then sold, the broker does the buying and selling for you,you get a complimentary double up after a period which you can see haPpening on ur own individual account online,you earn commission for all the impressions you sell,after the comp double up you are asked for referals which I like most people would see as a pyramid which it is BUT you can also use the profit you make initially and buy more impressions which again sell for profit and so on....that's the business model I am asking you guys about,is this sustainable in your opinion,all replies appreciated


Your explanation of how you think the business works makes little sense to me. I still think it's a pyramid scheme/scam.


----------



## bannerbroker (23 Sep 2011)

thanks guys appreciate the feedback,thats what i wanted


----------



## Cirrus (10 Sep 2012)

Hi Banner Broker. The company is still going I believe as I have just joined, and am looking for information on its security. How are things going for you. If your money went to double every 6months you must be sitting on a nice nest egg now of 64 times your initial investment? Could this be true?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Sep 2013)

And apparently,at least 10,000 Irish investors fell for it!

Banners Broker leaves 15,000 out of pocket

Brendan


----------



## ClearFinance (15 Sep 2013)

Article in the Sunday world on it today


----------

